# BLD times



## dolphyfan (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, 
I have been using 3 cycle for corners and pochmann for edges and I have been getting times in the 6min range for about a month and a half. I was wondering if I should switch to full 3 cycle? 
-Thanks


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got sub3 times with pure pochmann.


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you can get sub-2 times using that technique. I have used that same technique before. Solving edges took only around 20-30 seconds. So if you can get your memo down to around 60 seconds, that is easily sub-2.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2007)

Actually 3-cycle and pochmann are just about as fast. It depends more on brainpower.

Evidence?
Dan Yang Sheng (3-cycle + optimizations) < 60 seconds
Matyas Kuti (Pochmann + optimizations) < 60 seconds


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 21, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Actually 3-cycle and pochmann are just about as fast. It depends more on brainpower.
> 
> Evidence?
> Dan Yang Sheng (3-cycle + optimizations) < 60 seconds
> Matyas Kuti (Pochmann + optimizations) < 60 seconds


It's Danyang Chen, I think. Mátyás' times don't tell much about Pochmann, though, because he uses 3-cycles and that makes a huge difference. Comparing the fastest people using just 3-cycle and just Pochmann would be more fair.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me on the name.

Mátyás uses 3-cycles for corners only, not for edges. That is why I wrote + optimizations.

Who are the fastest people that use pure 3-cycle and pure Pochmann? All of Caltech (Leyan and Tyson) seem to use (pure?) 3-cycle. I don't know any other really fast Pochmann solvers.


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 21, 2007)

Are we talking about Pochmann's M2??

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2007)

I think we're talking about old pochmann. New Pochmann (M2), is alot faster, I just havn't worked with it yet!


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2007)

I think if someone really worked with Pochmann, it could faster than 3 cycle. But I think Pochmann edges and 3 cycle corners is a good way to go.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 21, 2007)

If you master Pochmann T-Perm method with nearly perfect memo* (30 seconds), you can do sub2 minutes.

* I say 30 seconds since perfect memo would be Mátyás like, aka 12 seconds.


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 22, 2007)

Seriously, 2-cycles are great, but a major hinderance. Stephan has hit onto something great with the M2 and it's variations!


----------

